# ACC Pro Hunting Series



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

How is it compare to the FMJ? Just curious.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

*Not even close*

I had a dozen FMJ's a few years ago, got rid of them after about a month. FMJ are not even close to the durability of ACC's. 

I finished up all my inserts, every one spins almost perfect except for 1. The new inserts are unreal.


----------

